# .  (, , , )
.

        .

                 .
         (..    ),        .
    ,        .

     ,                ,    ..
..        .

       ? 

        .
              .           -  ,     .

 ,   ,   , .

       .
      .    .
              .

       , -          ?

----------


## _

.
   . ,    ( ).
        ,         (  ).

----------


## .

.    ,          .

----------

22.02.07 03-11-04/2/48           2006 . ,   ? (  )

----------


## Cooler

> ,   ?


 ** -  ,   ** -    :



> ,        ,        (* 255* ),    , ,        ()  ,    ,  ,       ,     ,     , ,     ,    ()  ()  .


  .255:



> ,  :
> 1) , **   ,  ,                  ;


   -   ** ,      - **.   .

P.S. ,  .    -   ...   :Wink:

----------

22  2007 .  03-11-04/2/48.

,    :            ,      , ,    ,    ,    ?

   ,     **  +  (   ˻),  ,         .

**  + .

 :  ,      ,    ,           ,     (. 22 . 1 . 346.16 ).

     :  ,  ,    ,  . 6 . 1 . 346.16               .

 ,   , ,           .  ,   -        ,               .

  :            ,       .

    , ,  - ,               ?

----------

,  



> , ,  - ,               ?


   ,   ,     ?
..

----------


## .

> +


     .



> 


  ,     .
 ,        ,       .  ,          ,    ,   .      .  ,   .

----------


## lililili

.  ---.   \   2006 .       .    .   \-    .    -   .  2006.           2006.  ,   .          1,2,3 .    , , -,   1,2  3        ,        .    (      )     ?

----------


## Cooler

> ,   .          1,2,3 .    , , -,   1,2  3        ,        .


 **      ,    .     .

*, *  -    .        ** ,  .

----------


## lililili

.    ,   ,     .   ""       78 .,  "".  -  (     ),     .   ,     -   ..    .     -      - 06.    -  . .

----------

,

, ,
      "  "    ,      ,         ,     .
     . .,   . ,    - ???
           ?????

----------

,     . ,         -      .

----------


## saigak

> "  "    ,      ,         ,     .
>            ?????


     ?

----------


## Danusha

:Embarrassment:  

   2  



> 1	      526712       
> 2


 
1)5051
2)7068

     2  6851
    ,  



> 23	      
> 23.1	-


 ?

,     .
 :Frown:

----------


## .

.   (.. )  51  ,  -  ?       .

----------


## Danusha

*.*
 !

----------

